
The 90 minute Scheme to C compiler (2004) [pdf] - networked
http://churchturing.org/y/90-min-scc.pdf
======
gabriel
I'm reading "Lisp in Small Pieces" by Christian Queinnec, which is a book that
incrementally builds a scheme interpreter with increasing functionality. I
could get away with using Guile to run the earlier examples, but by Chapter 3
I had to use one of the lisp interpreters that the author suggested in his
code repo
([https://pages.lip6.fr/Christian.Queinnec/Books/LiSP-2ndEditi...](https://pages.lip6.fr/Christian.Queinnec/Books/LiSP-2ndEdition-2006Dec11.tgz)).
I ended up settling on SCHEME->C and this presentation reminded me of this
project and associated work by Joel Bartlett. Checkout the debian code repo
(sudo apt-get install scheme2c scheme2c-doc) and the research report for the
project: *
[https://github.com/barak/scheme2c](https://github.com/barak/scheme2c) *
[http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-
DEC/WRL-89-1.pdf](http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/WRL-89-1.pdf)

If this presentation appeals to you at all I highly recommend reading Lisp in
Small Pieces. It provides a great balance between implementation and theory
that you get something running in every chapter and lots of recommendations as
to where to go if you want more information.

I'm about half way through and I look forward to my 2-3 hours every night that
I spend on it.

~~~
cosmez
The only problem with LiSP is the price! I recommend PLAI
([https://cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/](https://cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/))
if you dont have the money to spend.

------
dbpokorny
Haha, now we just need the 90 minute ZFC to Scheme compiler (3004) [pdf]

